# Planet Polish Wheel Seal,any good?



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Just bought some new rims for the car and want to get a good protection on them before they go on. Have seen Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine mentioned before and it seems a good price. Just wondering wether anyone has used it and there thoughts,cheers.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yes and its very highly regarded around here


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Used it until i switched to Blackfire Metal sealant which gives twice the protection.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great product as Ben says! :thumb:

Buy it, you'll not be disappointed - those Bentley wheels will look superb. 

Alan W


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

bero1306 said:


> Good stuff mate. Used it until i switched to Blackfire Metal sealant which gives twice the protection.


could you explain, do you mean it lasts twice as long? if so how long does each last in your experience?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

big ben said:


> could you explain, do you mean it lasts twice as long? if so how long does each last in your experience?


As stated on bottle, one application will give 6 month protection. Just a quick wash with shampoo each wash is all that is needed.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

bero1306 said:


> As stated on bottle, one application will give 6 month protection. Just a quick wash with shampoo each wash is all that is needed.


so your experience is from what the manufacturer says on a bottle?

if you got 6 months out of either sealants i would eat my hat so to speak


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

No mate i use the full range on my car and find this great stuff but ive not had it for 6 months as yet so im also going from advise from PB which states it as "Bulletproof". Your call though. 
As with the whole Blackfire range, It does what it says on the bottle.


----------



## HBJB (Jul 6, 2011)

What about the Gtechniq C2? I recently got new alloys and was planning to try this out....haven't had a chance with work and the rain!!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ok thats fine.

just dont tell people it has twice the protection when you dont know yet, as this forum gets full off mis information


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

HBJB said:


> What about the Gtechniq C2? I recently got new alloys and was planning to try this out....haven't had a chance with work and the rain!!


havent used it on wheels, but i would of thought it wouldnt last half the time dedicated wheel sealants do, i wouldnt go to the trouble sealing them with it personally. the only non wheel sealant product thats good is fk1000p


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

If it states you get 3 months from WS&S and 6 months from BF thats twice. (USED BOTH) 
Its been on my wheels for 4 months and going very strong with 2 coats so i know i will get 6. This is not mis info and i will post what i like. :wave:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've never understood why people use Blackfire 'All *Metal* Sealant' on painted wheels. 

The bottle states " This acrylic sealant is designed to seal and protect *chrome and polished aluminium* surfaces with a bright shine that will not crack, peel or yellow".

So why use on a *painted* surface such as wheels?

Perhaps someone can enlighten me, please! :thumb:

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

maybe it says on the bottle Alan :lol:

its only three times the price as well...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

big ben said:


> maybe it says on the bottle Alan :lol:
> 
> its only three times the price as well...


Er no! 

Just says to use on Chrome and Polished Aluminium, ie bare metal surfaces. 

Alan W


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Well I have been using PP WSAS for the last 14 months and I find it works really well it does last at least 3 months and my wheels are still better than when the car was delivered which is exactly what I was looking for. The price is very good and it does exactly what it says on the bottle. I don't feel the need to try anything else the finish is great and it lasts plenty long enough. My wheels are simple to clean so rarely needs any more than the PW and a quick brush with shampoo every other wash or so. But everyone will find what works best for them or gives them the satisfaction that they are looking for. I have been impressed with WSAS and can't see any reason for me to change.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Alan W said:


> I've never understood why people use Blackfire 'All *Metal* Sealant' on painted wheels.
> 
> The bottle states " This acrylic sealant is designed to seal and protect *chrome and polished aluminium* surfaces with a bright shine that will not crack, peel or yellow".
> 
> ...


Blackfire has a Instruction booklet explaining all its products and how to use them, in this booklet it states "NOW SUPER CHARGED WITH POLYCHARGER. THIS SEALANT IS GREAT FOR PROTECTING BILLET ALLIMINIUM, PLATED ANODISED AND OR CLEAR COATED WHEELS. THE SUPER SLIPPERY FINISH RESISTS BRAKE DUST BONDING.

Thats why i use it mate. Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

bero1306 said:


> Blackfire has a Instruction booklet explaining all its products and how to use them, in this booklet it states "NOW SUPER CHARGED WITH POLYCHARGER. THIS SEALANT IS GREAT FOR PROTECTING BILLET ALLIMINIUM, PLATED ANODISED AND OR CLEAR COATED WHEELS. THE SUPER SLIPPERY FINISH RESISTS BRAKE DUST BONDING.
> 
> Thats why i use it mate. Hope this helps. :thumb:


Thanks! :thumb:

Interesting as the PB website only states metal surfaces and doesn't include clear coated wheels.  See below:

_Blackfire All Metal Sealant is without any shadow of doubt the best synthetic metal sealant on the market today, and is used frequently in our studio to protect freshly polished *exhaust tips and metal trims*. Incredibly easy to apply by hand or dual action machine, it delivers an absolutely bombproof level of protection that is able to withstand the worst of the British elements for many months at a time. We have been using Blackfire All Metal Sealant in this role for a long time now, and no other metal sealant we know of performs anywhere near as well. In summary, Blackfire All Metal Sealant is an incredible product that adds superb protection to polished *metal surfaces and trims*, and comes highly recommended._

Alan W


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I know but i emailed them before buying. But dont forget they only sell it and dont make it so ill take my advice from "Classic Motoring Accessories".


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

bero1306 said:


> I know but i emailed them before buying. But dont forget they only sell it and dont make it so ill take my advice from "Classic Motoring Accessories".


I thought it was ProperAutocare that distributed Blackfire products?  However, shame they are closing down. 

I wonder who will distribute Blackfire products now? They are superb products and too good to go to disapear.  Let's hope someone takes them on and they are still available in the UK.

Alan W


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Alan W said:


> I thought it was ProperAutocare that distributed Blackfire products?  However, shame they are closing down.
> 
> I wonder who will distribute Blackfire products now? They are superb products and too good to go to disapear.  Let's hope someone takes them on and they are still available in the UK.
> 
> Alan W


Classic Motoring Accessories (aka ProperAutocare), yes according to PB Blackfire will go alone but Emian Fabrik (sister product) may stop.
Just for the record you can also use BF AFPP on wheels. again from the instructions from CMA.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I think we should let this Thread get back on topic, ie Planet Polish Wheels Seal & Shine! 

Alan W


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

back to topic.... pp ws & s, top product, 2 coats 24 hour apart should easily give you 3 months.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I get good results without waiting 24 hours between layers normally only 15 to 30 mins between them. I have never tried leaving it longer though.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Alan W said:


> I think we should let this Thread get back on topic, ie Planet Polish Wheels Seal & Shine!
> 
> Alan W


Agree sorry for that. Good product. :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

WS&S is a great product. Been using it for over a year now, used it on number of cars and it brought all the alloys up on them real nice and leaves a great shine as well as 3 months protection. Just clean with shampoo and water. Easy. A little goes along way, still using the same bottle:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I use it and it's great value for money, a genuinely impressive product too. Loads of positive comments on this thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127973
I don't think you'll be disappointed.
:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

WS&S is a fantastic product with a fantastic price, so easy to apply and buff off compared with paste waxes like poorboys wheel sealant etc.

Don't forget to use the 10% discount code of *DW1525* for DW users :thumb:

Hope that helps.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Great product as Ben says! :thumb:
> 
> Buy it, you'll not be disappointed - those Bentley wheels will look superb.
> 
> Alan W


Bentleys are going mate,picked these bad boys up today 



















Thanks for all the replies sounds like its well worth a punt just out of interest though how much is the blackfire stuff and is it really worth the extra pennies?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Wouldn't use anything else other than PP WS & S

Brilliant bit of kit! :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Bit late in the day but another user of WSAS here I think it's great, been using on a few different wheels now and its proving to be very good 1 set has done approx 3,000 miles in 2 months and after a quick blast with the pw and a wipe with a soapy brush they look brand new again.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

lots of people use it on here, with great impressive results and feedback, i have not used the planet polish products yet, due to my finances, but once i get lucky i will know what products to grab and use.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheers evryone,ordered some yesterday so should be with me tomorrow.


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't comment on the durability of it as only used it on mine on Saturday. However it was very easy to apply and buff up and has created a great shine, even now I'm still impressed.... So far so good!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

C5 all the way. applied some almost 12 months ago and it's still doing it's thing. i think 18months is possible, maybe even 2 years at a push!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I tried WS&S for the first time a few weeks ago and think it is brilliant, so easy to use and keeping both our car's wheels looking great, much cleaner and easier to keep that way, awesome stuff :thumb:


----------

